
7 reasons the tech sector should be scared - jrowley
http://www.sfchronicle.com/technology/article/Has-the-tech-bubble-popped-and-we-just-haven-t-6775865.php?t=92cf4da2ae
======
eganist
Every bullet missed the important detail where a ton of companies seem to be
basing their business models on datamining and advertising... and if they have
a slightly more viable business model (regulatory disruption a la AirBnB and
Uber), they're still relying on this data for revenue to some extent.

My hunch (and it is just a hunch): there's going to be a watershed moment
where company marketing efforts realize that a lot of the data they're using
to make marketing decisions, be it directly via their own analytics or through
targeted ad services, is worth a lot less than they think it is. Given how
many bay area startups depend on selling data, that's bound to cause a crunch.

~~~
jp555
That assumes by "Marketing" you mean only advertising and not "Marketing" as
advertising, pricing, distribution, and most importantly product development.

